

How I made $12,000 with an ebook in 24 hours - lessmilk
http://blog.lessmilk.com/ebook-sales

======
NicoJuicy
I'm actually curious with what application you created your ebook (and
conversions to mobi, ...)?

~~~
lessmilk
I wrote the book in Markdown, and then created the 3 formats (epub, mobi, pdf)
with leanpub.com

